# Goal: hang out with co-worker



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a friend at work and we get alog quite well. I asked to hang out with him a long time ago, but that fell through and I never followed up on it. My goal is to ask him to hang out and play video-games. Either at his house or mine. I just got Xbox Live and I (in a roundabout manner) convinced him to get Halo: Reach. SO... maybe he could bring over his copy and we could play some team deathmatch. 

Anyways, I will ask him this following week the 24th-30th. Perhaps sometime during the week due to all the Halloween parties.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, yes. Good job. Do it. Congrats on having the courage. You will win.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Haha I actually did it! AND, it was not a big deal. I was a little nervous, but he seemed receptive to the idea. 

It seems like he's actually really busy. In addition to his full-time job he does website building and fixes computers. So I may have to be paitient for our schedules to align. It's sort of funny to me how I was worked up about this, like it was a man-date.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

so have you gone on your man-date yet?  just kidding. It's funny how easy it is to make a bigger deal out of things than they are. I do it all the time too.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

No... we've worked together and I talked to him the other day, but I have yet to follow through. 


The ball is really in my court here, I'm just being timid. Having friends is fun, but it can also be a pain in the ***. Maybe I expect too much out of a friendship, which is entirely plausible. 

THX for the follow-up!! :mum


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah I hear you. It's definitely easier just to keep to yourself. Way easier. I'm really trying to force myself into situations where I'm uncomfortable though and it's really what needs to be done. My old roomate invited me to play poker at his place tonight with a bunch of his friends. They're not exactly my type of people and it makes me really nervous that I'll have nothing to say to them but I'm forcing myself to go and not make such a damn big deal out of it. I think if I take the pressure off myself it'll make it a lot easier to relax and just have a good time. I'm one of those people who if upon first meeting me you aren't enthralled I get really down on myself. It's completely unrealistic to expect that much out of a new relationship. So I definitely know where you're coming from. Just try to keep at it


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*gooooo me! pat pat pat*

Alright, so I mustered up the courage to give him a call. It looks like we'll either being hanging out tomorrow or the following Thursday. I mentioned that we could go to a movie screening at this trendy bar. It's a bit of a drive for me, but not too far that I would be disappointed if the movie is lousy. Hopefully it will be pretty casual. Tomorrow morning we'll be working together, so we can hammer out the details then.

It looks like my man-date is moving forward. :b


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

sherbert said:


> Alright, so I mustered up the courage to give him a call. It looks like we'll either being hanging out tomorrow or the following Thursday. I mentioned that we could go to a movie screening at this trendy bar. It's a bit of a drive for me, but not too far that I would be disappointed if the movie is lousy. Hopefully it will be pretty casual. Tomorrow morning we'll be working together, so we can hammer out the details then.
> 
> It looks like my man-date is moving forward. :b


Awesome, dude! It takes a lot of courage to make that phone call. I'd usually opt for email or a text message or something.

Anyway, have fun!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

nice, that's awesome you followed through  What movie are you guys going to see?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I finally hung-out with the guy and his brother who I had worked with up until a couple of months ago. It did take some maneuvering to make it, but we hung out for a considerable length of time. 

We had decided on a laser tag/arcade/ go-kart place. For the most part it was fun, but we agreed it would have been better with beer (what isn't?). The laser tag was a bit disappointing since they neglected to put any sort of music on. Some things require music IMO. 

The glo-golf was really fun and interestingly, the least expensive. It was also in working order, whereas several arcade machines were not. All in all, it was an okay time. It was pretty much on par with what I expected. 

So, perhaps I am a good position for future social events.


----------

